# Need help with CPTs for laparotomy



## ggparker14 (Apr 12, 2011)

Need help with CPTs for laparotomy, lysis of adhesions, right oophorectomy, evacuation of blood and blood clots from the abdomen.

Looking at 58940, but not sure about the CPT for the evacuation of blood and blood clots from the abdomen.

Any help is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## rbeaver (Apr 13, 2011)

What about 49322


----------

